# Clay cartoon chihuahua



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

So i have decided to get creative.. Please dont judge this is the rough draft lol


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

How cute! I love the heart nose!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, the pink heart nose is a cute touch! It looks cute now. I cant wait to see the end results!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

That is so cute!!! Love the little nose


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

That is very cute. I took ceramics during my 4 years in high school, and I atempted at making a replica of Cookie's head. I'll post a picture to show you once I can find where I put it


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

It is very cute.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats wicked!! they should get children to do these in school x


----------

